# What are these little green boxes each member has and where do they come from ?



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

I see members have different numbers of these green boxes . Are they some sort of rating ? I know on the Dr Z forum there was a time when you could award ( or take ) karma .


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

Same deal as the Z place. You click on the balance scale on someones post, and you can give them points on that post. I dont like it myself..


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Bunch of guitarists with little green boxes??? TUBESCREAMERS!!!!

actually, they're reputation boxes...something to do with other users rating the usefulness or reliability of your posts. But then again, I only have one, so don't take _my_ word for it! :sport-smiley-002:


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

OK , I see it now . I was wondering how that worked . 

Thanks !


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

nitehawk55 said:


> OK , I see it now . I was wondering how that worked .
> 
> Thanks !


I sent you some for good measure.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> Bunch of guitarists with little green boxes??? TUBESCREAMERS!!!!
> 
> actually, they're reputation boxes...something to do with other users rating the usefulness or reliability of your posts. But then again, I only have one, so don't take _my_ word for it! :sport-smiley-002:


Does that mean that my posts are numerous but completely meaningless??? How sad :frown:


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Does that mean that my posts are numerous but completely meaningless??? How sad :frown:


Yeah, I'm pretty bummed out about it too.

However, I've never actually given anyone any points, so I figure most of us are too lazy to do anything with our point-giving powers.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Points for all!


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

zdogma said:


> Points for all!


I gave you some but no change . Were you bad ?:wave:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Nighthawk55..just gave you an extra green box

...Happy Thanksgiving!!


Dave


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

greco said:


> Nighthawk55..just gave you an extra green box
> 
> ...Happy Thanksgiving!!
> 
> ...


1) Thoughtful questions are always good!

2)  I have to wait 24 hours to give you the _Thoughtful questions are always good!_

3) You too, have a great! Thanksgiving!!


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks for the green boxes guys , I see zdogma has another now too . 

Now.....if I can get you guys to send green money :banana:


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

hollowbody said:


> Bunch of guitarists with little green boxes??? TUBESCREAMERS!!!!


That was my first thought too...hey could we change the graphic to a little mini TS808?


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I never even noticed it before... how long has it been around?


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

devnulljp said:


> That was my first thought too...hey could we change the graphic to a little mini TS808?


Great idea ! :banana:


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

nitehawk55 said:


> Great idea ! :banana:


haha, I'm in for that too!!! where's an admin when you need one??


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

I've been trying to figure out how this reputation thing works for weeks now. The little scale on the post. Now I know.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I just thought they were little digital boogers of sort.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Here's to you all :food-smiley-004:

Secretly trying to buy some greenies :smile:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I just took a look at this thread for the first time today, and finally learned where the boxes come from. Initially, I though they were something akin to the membership status over at Music Electronics Forum, where people are identified as new members, old timers, and in between. I was wondering why the number of boxes I had went from 1 to 3 to 5, etc., after seemingly inconsistent periods of time, so I asked the webmaster here what they meant. It was flattering and also satisfying to find out. One likes to think that posts provide some community service of some kind, whether by provoking useful discussion, providing useful information, or simply by providing perspective to nudges folks to reconsider what they already know and make more sense of it.

So, my thanks to those folks who have thought I had something to offer. Now that I know enough to click on the scales icon, I hope to return the little green favour.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

I would happily take some rep points. I feel lonely here.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

lyric girl said:


> I would happily take some rep points. I feel lonely here.


There you go :banana:


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

lyric girl said:


> I would happily take some rep points. I feel lonely here.


I gave you one :wave:


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

jcayer said:


> I gave you one :wave:


One good deed deserves another :food-smiley-004:


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

it's a Love-in! sdsre


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

I always seem to arrive late for these affairs. :wave:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

mhammer said:


> I just took a look at this thread for the first time today, and finally learned where the boxes come from. Initially, I though they were something akin to the membership status over at Music Electronics Forum, where people are identified as new members, old timers, and in between. I was wondering why the number of boxes I had went from 1 to 3 to 5, etc., after seemingly inconsistent periods of time, so I asked the webmaster here what they meant. It was flattering and also satisfying to find out. One likes to think that posts provide some community service of some kind, whether by provoking useful discussion, providing useful information, or simply by providing perspective to nudges folks to reconsider what they already know and make more sense of it.
> 
> So, my thanks to those folks who have thought I had something to offer. Now that I know enough to click on the scales icon, I hope to return the little green favour.:smilie_flagge17:


Don't be silly I don't think that I'm alone here enjoying your posts. I agree with 90% of what you have to say, only could never express myself such succinctly. Your rep points are very well deserved!


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

bobb said:


> I always seem to arrive late for these affairs. :wave:


Don't worry Bobb here's to you :food-smiley-004:


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks folks for the rep. As I am a proud member of myrem.com and have some rep over there, it has been very lonely over here with my one rep point. Thanks again. I like green rep points:food-smiley-004:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'd forgotten about these things...
I'll have to remember them more often.
Many of you have been helpful in the past.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I just noticed the scale in posts the other day. I hadn't even noticed the boxes lol.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Can you imagine how much fun we'd be havin if Clinton were still here?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Can you imagine how much fun we'd be havin if Clinton were still here?


Ah yes. Sir Clint. I likely give a bad reps just for the hell of it to get him going.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> Can you imagine how much fun we'd be havin if Clinton were still here?


Is this a past member who got pissed off about his count ? Enlighten me if you can , sounds like a bit of a story :banana:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

No nothing like that. It's a past memeber who was often quite funny, but a little set in his ways. I don't choose to mud sling. I rather enjoyed alot of his posts, and sometimes wonder what his input would be on certain issues. He just didn't have a common sense filter sometimes I think.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I kind of miss Clinton...did not alway's agree with everything, but he sure was a interesting read.
As far as those little green dots....LOL, I had no idea what they were till this thread started. I have to be honest, I have started to kind of look at those things lately and I have to ask, how come there are some people that have over 1000 posts with a only couple or less green dots and some people with under 100 and all of a sudden they are "respected members"? No disrespect to anyone intended, but it seem's these things are given out like Halloween candy.
BTW, LOL ...I am in no way p****d off at my low rating!


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

nitehawk55 said:


> Is this a past member who got pissed off about his count ? Enlighten me if you can , sounds like a bit of a story :banana:


It's been so long I can't remember for sure what finally made me ban him. I think I finally had enough of the burrage of "how I should be doing my job as a moderator" messages. He had a view on how the forum should be run that often didn't coincide with with the vision Scott(GuitarsCanada) and the rest of us had. Add in his pissy attitude always seemed to bring threads down in a hurry. I always got the feeling members were actually scared to post in threads he was involved in. 

Feel free to search him up, his posts are still around. ClintonHammond was his call sign.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> It's been so long I can't remember for sure what finally made me ban him. I think I finally had enough of the burrage of "how I should be doing my job as a moderator" messages. He had a view on how the forum should be run that often didn't coincide with with the vision Scott(GuitarsCanada) and the rest of us had. Add in his pissy attitude always seemed to bring threads down in a hurry. I always got the feeling members were actually scared to post in threads he was involved in.
> 
> Feel free to search him up, his posts are still around. ClintonHammond was his call sign.


Went and looked and I actually posted in one of the threads he was involved in that got him banned ( the "goodbye" thread ) I must have been fairly new at that time but I recall him now .


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

mario said:


> I kind of miss Clinton...did not alway's agree with everything, but he sure was a interesting read.
> As far as those little green dots....LOL, I had no idea what they were till this thread started. I have to be honest, I have started to kind of look at those things lately and I have to ask, how come there are some people that have over 1000 posts with a only couple or less green dots and some people with under 100 and all of a sudden they are "respected members"? No disrespect to anyone intended, but it seem's these things are given out like Halloween candy.
> BTW, LOL ...I am in no way p****d off at my low rating!


You're up to being a "fixture" in the community . Kind of makes you sound like plumbing in a bathroom , doesn't it


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

nitehawk55 said:


> You're up to being a "fixture" in the community . Kind of makes you sound like plumbing in a bathroom , doesn't it


Actually... I am now a "respected member of the board" so there!:wave:


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

mario said:


> Actually... I am now a "respected member of the board" so there!:wave:


Well there you go , you can speak your mind now and people will actually listen :banana:


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

nitehawk55 said:


> You're up to being a "fixture" in the community . Kind of makes you sound like plumbing in a bathroom , doesn't it


As long as "fixture" has nothing to do with what was done to my cat!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I've rated a couple of posts but not looked at my own rating. I don't wanna burst my bubble.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

So, I looked. 

What does having 634 reputation points really mean? 

Is that good or bad? 

Do I need therapy?

Peace, Mooh.


----------

